

Fast Ranking Algorithm - kirubakaran
http://www.knowing.net/PermaLink,guid,2712480c-dc51-4780-a85e-eb957bf7ddf1.aspx

======
kirubakaran
<http://www.reddit.com/info/6nh28/comments/c04d5l0>

------
icey
Also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=218289>

